# Feeding Crystal red shrimp and cherry shrimp



## jonesy (1 Dec 2009)

As above i have seen loads of different products on the market but whats the best food to buy for the crystal red and cherry shrimp.


----------



## Superman (1 Dec 2009)

I used Dennerle crustagran and they both loved it.


----------



## andyh (1 Dec 2009)

i use a mixture

Hikari Shrimp Cuisine
JBL Spirulina 
various algae wafers (Hikari and Tetra)
Cucumber

A varied diet is good for them, and they colour up better.


----------



## hipknoteyes (2 Dec 2009)

I use a mixture as well;

Sera Shrimp Natural - This is cheap and the shrimps love it!
Hikari crab cuisine - Readily available, I usually crush this up.
Shirakura Chi Ebi baby shrimp food - Especially for babies - smells like yeast (promotes micro bacteria apparently).

*Once or twice a week I replace their normal food with one of the following;*
Spirulina flake.
Spinach - frozen spinach for the supermarket, microwave a small amount and allow it to cool.

Occasionally they get a bit of crushed up tabimin or algae wafer.

I also have pieces of Indian Almond leaves in the tank


----------



## dw1305 (2 Dec 2009)

Hi all,
Spirulina algal wafers and vegetables - cucumber, courgette, carrot (cooked) and melon rind. I also like lots of biofilm for them to pick at. 

If you want the shrimps to colour up you need a diet rich in "carotenoids", (accessory colour pigments derived from plants and cyanobacteria.) In fish food Astaxanthin is apparently the "wonder" chemical, they use it to make farmed Salmon fillets and captive Flamingos pink. TA aquaculture sell "Red crumb" (in the UK) which is "rich in Astaxanthin", fish like it and I assume shrimps would be keen to.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Mortis (2 Dec 2009)

+1 On TA Aquaculture's Red Astax Crumb.


----------



## AdAndrews (2 Dec 2009)

i feed:

hikari crab cuisnine
sinking catfish pellets
lots of algae  
cucumber


----------



## jonesy (2 Dec 2009)

thanks for all your help ill get some bits ordered


----------



## mlgt (18 Dec 2009)

Do Moss Balls have any use to shrimps then?

I recently came back from honeymoon and my tank had packed in. I lost about 50% of my shrimps but some of the pregnant ones are still alive!

Anyways Ive done a few water changes and declogged the filters. What I find is stuff like planaria(i think is the right word) or what seems to be very fine water fleas on the glass and moss balls.

Will the Cherries eat these? Or should I put some of my Amanos in there for the time being to clear it up?


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Dec 2009)

My shrimp tank is basically just ketapang leaves as substrate and moss ball with some java moss on lava rock. Tried feeing my high grade CRS with so called specialised CRS food and guessed what, they all ignored it! They rather just grazed on the ketapang  leaves and the moss! Wasted Â£15 on the food. If I were you, I'll save on all those commercial food and get a whole big bag of ketapang leaves


----------



## dw1305 (21 Dec 2009)

Hi all,
I like leaves for shrimp as well. They seem very fond of grazing on Loquat and Oak leaves as well. One of the little tanks in the lab has lots of leaves, moss and shrimps and I only feed the RC shrimps cucumber or courgette occasionally, and they've done fine. One interesting thing was that when I "stored" a filter sponge in the tank (I wanted to get some rotifers from it for a class) it was almost instantly covered in all sizes of shrimps, all industriously picking away.
cheers Darrel


----------

